# Downrigger shop braid any good?



## Manny82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Does anybody have experience with the braid from downrigger shop?

http://www.downriggershop.com.au/braid-lines.html

Was thinking to get a spool of the 50lb, didn't find a lot of review about it. Only a small thread on sydneyangler which us positive and this site which is not good. http://www.paulusjustfishing.com/4linetesting.htm

In case it turns out to be a reasonable product anybody keen to share a 30lb spool? Looking at the multi colour one.

Thx for any help.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I've been using the colour change 30lb on a few reels and it seems OK. Mainly for shallow jigging and heavy plastics. I like the color change line for kings as you know when you are safe or about to be reefed. The line does have white marker which are bad around jackets.


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

I have some 30 and 15 lb. it is coarse in both thickness and texture but does the job. Not as bad as Paulus rates it I don't think. Having said that, I think I'll go elsewhere when I have finished it.


----------



## Manny82 (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks for the feed back. I want to fill my TLD25 so I don't care about casting and I like the idea of the colour change.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Paulus's test on the 80 lb multi colour broke at 47 lb! Not good. All the others broke a bit below the stated rating.

I wonder if Andrew knows about that?


----------

